# Cat Attack Porsche 911 Turbo



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

This Por*sche 911 ( 993 Turbo) was done two months ago I had one day to correct these nasty paint defects which our Feral Feline put on the whole paint work 

This Cat had a field day on the rest of the car as you will see shortly !

This is just a taste of things to come :wall:























































Close up of the bonnet and cat scratches :devil:










Some more gratuity scratches from our Feline friend :devil: !










Faint scratches on rear spoiler 










50/50 shot of the rear










Paint correction in progress Meguiar's Wool pad needed to correct these deep scratches !










Exhaust tip before










After










Now the paint finish is starting to look a whole lot better after repeated passes with wool and foam pads and plenty of refining we got to this .










We are starting to see more progress and the paint is starting to look richer and deeper in colour and that's without LSP !










More shots of the bonnet










Nice metallic flake shot










And finally after 12 hours of paint correction work these are the results please enjoy !

Reflections courtesy of Swissvax Crystal Rock one coat !





















































































































































































Thanks for reading

Regards Mario*


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work :thumb:

The Cats always attacks my car :devil:, But I put black pepper near the car
this helps to reduce the Cats Attack , because cats hate black pepper and smells of citrus.


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

Stunning work. Reflections look awsome.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Cracking work there :thumb: Just how good is the Festool v every day machines?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

I will call you Super Mario because you make SUPER WORKS :thumb:

ps: if you don´t mind of course...
ps1: what superb color the 993 have


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Amazing car
Amazing colour
oh... and the works pretty good as well


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

that would be one dead cat then?!


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh the 993 Turbo, one of my all time favourite cars!

Great work done.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice job Mario! Tell the owner to cut up a lemon, stick it in a woman's stocking and leave it in front of the car... the can't won't come within 10 feet of it after that! 

PS: I love that lamp you have... awesome!


----------



## mk2glenn (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful colour that. 993s are still a lovely car.


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Great work :thumb:
> 
> The Cats always attacks my car :devil:, But I put black pepper near the car
> this helps to reduce the Cats Attack , because cats hate black pepper and smells of citrus.


Thanks Maxi-Milan,

So Black pepper is the answer to this nerve wreaking problem ? I don't know much about Black Pepper I have heard of Citrus , like Orange Oils or Lemon have a positive reaction to the Cat 

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

ride_to_die said:


> Stunning work. Reflections look awsome.


Thanks ride_to _die,

I enjoyed every minute of this paint correction and looked forward to seeing the end results myself :argie:

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

PaulN said:


> Cracking work there :thumb: Just how good is the Festool v every day machines?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


Thanks PaulN,

The Festool Rap 180 is a great Rotary Polisher I have had mine since 1998 ( when there were called Festo before the name change )

It does however weight 3.1 Kg :buffer:

Which every day machines do you mean ? I have already taken delivery of the new Flex PE 14-2-150 Rotary Polisher and I look forward to using it one ,because of it's weight 2.1 kg ( my back , neck , and arms will tank me for it :buffer:

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> I will call you Super Mario because you make SUPER WORKS :thumb:
> 
> ps: if you don´t mind of course...
> ps1: what superb color the 993 have


Thanks Rui,

You can if you like everyone else does 
I don't mind at all buddy :thumb:

Yes, i love this colour myself and the pics don't do it justice it's like purple blue metallic it really radiates gloss when seen in the flesh !

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

888-Dave said:


> Amazing car
> Amazing colour
> oh... and the works pretty good as well


Thanks 888-Dave ,

I agree , the colour is simply stunning , and yes, the car is one of my favorite Porsche's :argie: just love it !

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

petemattw said:


> that would be one dead cat then?!


No, the cat is still alive ( and there are two of them :speechles)!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Posambique said:


> Oh the 993 Turbo, one of my all time favourite cars!
> 
> Great work done.


Thanks Posambique,

Yes , this is one of my favourite Porsche's as well :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Nice job Mario! Tell the owner to cut up a lemon, stick it in a woman's stocking and leave it in front of the car... the can't won't come within 10 feet of it after that!
> 
> PS: I love that lamp you have... awesome!


Thanks Jesse,

I will get in touch with him today and tell him about your advise which is much appreciated :thumb:

So by cutting a lemon , and putting it into a woman's stocking it will ward the cat off ?

I hope so because this is not the first time that this happens , because he got this job done a second time last week :speechles which i will post soon from my detailing shop warehouse !

Thanks on the comments on the LED FLOOD LIGHT you should get one 

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

mk2glenn said:


> Beautiful colour that. 993s are still a lovely car.


Thanks mk2glenn,

It is a beautiful colour indeed , a lot of members of this forum love the 993 to me it ageless IMHO !


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Roy said:


> Great work :thumb:


Thanks Roy :thumb:

Regards Mario


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Mat:thumb:

Regards , Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you guys for your kind comments :thumb:

Regards , Mario


----------

